

How customer development landed me at a top VC firm - hverespej
http://www.verespej.com/2013/02/how-customer-development-landed-me-at.html

======
paavo
Inspiring story, thanks for sharing! Centralized recruiting for portfolio
companies is something I'd definitely love to read more about. I believe it
can be an extremely valuable service from a VC firm to provide.

~~~
hverespej
Thanks for the feedback! Some of the bigger VC firms have been starting to
provide more services to their portfolio companies to add value and help them
grow. Madrona also recently hired a wonderful PR person.

